
Creating Web Applications in SWI-Prolog - coreman
http://www.pathwayslms.com/swipltuts/html/index.html
======
Gormisdomai
All the example websites look really old. Has anyone used Prolog in a recent
web project?

I remember seeing a modern and pretty website once that used SWI prolog and
JavaScript to help you visualise natural deduction proofs but I can't find it
anymore :'(

